# plastic silage wrap



## Feno (Feb 16, 2009)

i need to know how much you guys pay for plastic for haylage wrapping and wich ones are good and wich are not?
they sell some here but they are very expensive, from US$ 150 to 250 each roll....Silotite and one made here in Brazil.
a guy offered to import a Sunfilm plastic silage wrap.but i never heard about it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Up North wrap will run you about 68 to 70 dollars here right now and prices are creeping with crude oil.


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

for doing big squares I use MAXTECH by tyco 1.2 mil thick 4101 ft long 29.3 in wide it has tac-a-fier on both sides its twice as good as sunfilm cost this year is $92 a roll


----------

